Ask HN: Which Programming Language has best way of managing dependencies? - avasthe
======
verdverm
Golang / go mods.

It uses Minimum Version Selection to avoid lockfiles and is part of getting to
100% reproducible builds. The code base for mods is impressive too, so much
thought around security.

------
Tajnymag
Node.js seems to have a very good ecosystem. Compared to say python, I come
across very few problems with dependency locking and setting up on multiple
devices

------
giantg2
I would guess assembly language since it uses the machine's instructions.

I think for the higher languages it depends. A lot of IDEs make dependencies
easier manage than the language on it's own.

